# What poster did you have on your wall when you were a teen?



## TouchDown (Jun 26, 2009)

So, Farrah's pic has been all over TV since she passed yesterday, one of the pics was one that they said was often remade for posters that were probably on most teen boys walls...

That got me thinking about the posters I had on my walls when I was a teen. What did you have on your walls?

I'll go first - I had Heather Thomas and Cindy Crawford.












If I remember correctly, I think these were the EXACT posters!!!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 26, 2009)

I was never really into posters. I was more into a native american stuff, I had dream catchers and skulls and pottery in my room.


----------



## Supe (Jun 26, 2009)

In my early teens, it was an NBA Legends poster, and I think a Shaq poster when the Magic were my favorite team circa the Penny Hardaway era. After that, it went to racing stuff, mostly my autographed NHRA memorabilia.

In college it was Brianna Banks and Brooke Burke.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 26, 2009)

I was a gerahead...


----------



## frazil (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 26, 2009)

got to love the 80's fashion


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 26, 2009)

OMG it was bad.

Except the flourescent one peice OP zippersuits. Some girls around the pool wore those and those were smokin' hot.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 26, 2009)

Not so much posters, but I had a million pennants from different sports teams and places we went when I was a kid.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 26, 2009)

I had one with Alyssa Milano and a grey sweater. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jun 26, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> I had one with Alyssa Milano and a grey sweater. I'll see if I can find it.


Alyssa Milano I understand...but why a poster of a grey sweater?


----------



## Wolverine (Jun 26, 2009)

Poll:

&lt;&gt; Check here to ban Frazil for that egregious Two Coreys/One Cup offense. My eye sockets are burning.

&lt;&gt; Check here to forgive the offense because of the humor the Two Coreys brought us in that reality show where the one was trying to get the other one off crack and they acted like an old married couple, one saying the other didn't give him enough attention, although I think they're both straight.

On my wall:






I couldn't find a larger copy, but it's a classic Rush poster, about 3' by 5'.

BTW, I'm playing guitar at the pub tonight.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 26, 2009)

Wolverine said:


> Poll:&lt;&gt; Check here to ban Frazil for that egregious Two Coreys/One Cup offense. My eye sockets are burning.
> 
> &lt;&gt; Check here to forgive the offense because of the humor the Two Coreys brought us in that reality show where the one was trying to get the other one off crack and they acted like an old married couple, one saying the other didn't give him enough attention, although I think they're both straight.
> 
> ...


Time to bring your socks and get down to business.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 26, 2009)

^ No, no - that's on Wednesdays.

Friday night is time to get fucked up, beeotches.


----------



## testee (Jun 26, 2009)

[No message]


----------



## Fluvial (Jun 26, 2009)

I've been thinking about this all day, and I can't remember.

:dunno:


----------



## maryannette (Jun 26, 2009)

This one was good.


----------



## Dleg (Jun 26, 2009)

I can't remember why (I think it was because I got it for free att he theater), but:


----------



## maryannette (Jun 26, 2009)

Is it better than a red X?


----------



## Dleg (Jun 26, 2009)

It's Arnold Schwarzenegger in "Raw Deal" - possibly the pinnacle of his B-movie action titles.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2009)

I didn't have any posters on the wall of celebrities, though I did have some science/history related posters. 



Dleg said:


> It's Arnold Schwarzenegger in "Raw Deal" - possibly the pinnacle of his B-movie action titles.


Blasphemy!!!!

Conan the Barbarian was clearly the best!!!! 

JR


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 28, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> I had one with Alyssa Milano and a grey sweater. I'll see if I can find it.


found it


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 29, 2009)

Ummm..was she legal in that shot?


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 29, 2009)

she's older than me, so what's it matter?


----------



## jmbeck (Jun 29, 2009)

Remember the baseball posters that had the player, usually at bat, with his name in block letters at the bottom and the team color as the background?

Yeah, I had one of those, Don Mattingly. I didn't even like the Yankees, but at that age it wasn't really about the team as much as it was if your friends would recognize the player. I didn't know jack shit about Don Mattingly, but all my friends thought the poster was cool.

Oh, and 1 of those glass tiles you'd win at the balloon-dart game at fairs. I also had a blow-up Orbiter (Columbia) that I had gotten from Marshall Space Center.

That's about it.

Sorry, this became less about posters and more "what was in my room".

Did I mention my vast array of "participation" trophies from little league? We sucked. Hard. The fat kid always played catcher, and never once caught the ball. Had they actually been allowed to advance on balls that got away from him, we'd have never won a game. The entire outfield would sit down and look for four leaf clovers. No lie.

I was the first baseman by virtue of the fact I was the only left-handed player on the team. Not that it mattered. I sucked a little less than the catcher and the outfielders because I could catch the ball occasionally and I would stand up the entire game.

Wow. Talk about a thread hi-jack. I should have put this in the 10K.


----------



## Supe (Jun 29, 2009)

LOL, sounds like my Little League days (I played PONY league or Little League for about a combined 10 years or so.)

I was the short fat kid that always got plopped on a team where the coach's son and best friend were always made captains, until the last two years when a friend's father asked me to play on their team.

It was hilarious. I'd either get walked, strike out, or hit a triple. Nothing in between, and nothing more, because our fields never had fences, and I was too slow to make it all the way around to home back then. But because I had so much mass behind the thing, all I had to do was basically make contact and I would crush a line drive into the outfield. I swear, I could have bunted triples.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jun 29, 2009)

Got this bad boy about 1988.

Also had the life size Michael Jordan on my door.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Jun 29, 2009)

jmbeck said:


> blow-up Orbiter (Columbia)


TOO SOON!


----------



## jmbeck (Jun 29, 2009)

wilheldp_PE said:


> TOO SOON!


No, really.

Sorry, perhaps I should re-phrase that.

I had an inflatable orbiter that I hung from my ceiling. It was marked as "Columbia".

Geez, I guess that could be read to make me look like a real goob, but I swear that wasn't what I meant.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 29, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> found it



I had the same one! I guess if I was underage at the time its okay to have a poster of an underage girl in your room..


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 29, 2009)

Alyssa Jayne Milano (born December 19, 1972)

per wikipedia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alyssa_Milano

I'm safe. She's got 2 years on me.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 30, 2009)

I have six years on her. So I guess the law precludes me from commenting on the Teen Steam video.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 30, 2009)

^ That was required viewing in the lab I worked in during summers in college.


----------



## CrazyHorse81 (Jul 6, 2009)

I used to love her

but I had to keep her

she's buried right in my backyard

ooh ooh ooh ooh yeah!

take life for what it is...


----------



## Freon (Jul 7, 2009)

As I recall, I had a poster of Jacklyn Smith, Linda Carter and a periodic table of the elements....


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## EB NCEES REP (May 4, 2018)




----------



## leggo PE (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Supe (May 7, 2018)

One of Brooke Burke on the beach, a 1967 Pontiac GTO, and a white Lamborghini Countach.


----------

